# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Odobrena predimplantacijska dijagnostika u Njemačkoj

## Jelena

Danas je u njemačkom parlamentu odlučeno da se odobrava predimplantacijska dijagnostika, odnosno testiranje na nasljedne genetske bolesti  :Very Happy: 

Za one koji su manje pratili donošenje našeg kontroverznog Zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji prije dvije godine, Njemačka ima jedan od restriktivnijih zakona u Evropi, na koji su se Golem i Milinović pozivali kada im je odgovaralo, ne uzimajući ga u cijelost jer bi nam bio predobar, nego samo najkonzervativnije dijelove. Medicinski turizam u njima susjedne zemlje poput Belgije, Češke i Austrije je puno rašireniji nego kod nas, naravno zbog bolje financijske situacije. Odobravanje ovog zakona potakla je presuda u korist liječnika koji je jednom paru napravio PID (PGD) i sam sebe prijavio. S time, da kod tog para na žalost niti jedan embrio nije bio genetski ispravan.

Etičko povjerenstvo u Švicarskoj nastoji u Švicarskoj pokrenuti istu raspravu.

S obzirom na to da je naš Zakon još uvijek na Ustavnom sudu, možda će trend liberalizacije dijelova zakona u zemljama na koje se Golem i Milinović svesrdno pozivaju pomoći i našem sudstvu u odluci.

Linkova na temu PID-a i Njemačkoj ima puno, evo par iz uglednijih novina, jedino što su na njemačkom:

Die Zeit

Pa malo kritike u Die Zeit

Die Welt

Sueddeutsche Zeitung

Legal Tribune Spiegel Online

Wissenschaft Online

Frankfurter Allgemeine

Evo i nešto na engleskom Deutsche Welle (meni ne baš predrage novine, al na engleskom je  :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Greška u naslovu, pliz administratorice implantirajte mi *p*  :Smile:

----------


## ježić

Super! Odlične vijesti! Ovo nam može ići samo u korist.
Ja sam na žalost slaba s njemačkim, ali pročitala sam na engleskom. Ima i malo drugačija verzija na hrvatskom (isto iz Deutsche Welle) za one koji se ni na engleskom baš ne snalaze:
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,...o-all-1479-rdf

----------


## patuljchica

Lijepe vijesti za nijemce! Al što to nama znači, kad kod nas nitko niti nema uvjete raditi PGD!
Koliko ja iz našeg zakona čitam, PGD s nigdje izrijekom ne zabranjuje, i vjerujem, kada bi bilo uvijeta da se obavi u RH, da bi se moglo izboriti za ovaj postupak čak i po ovom Zakonu. Ovako, obzirom da nitko ni ne radi tako nešto, niti će za to imati opremu sljedećih par stoljeća, napadanje Zakona argumentima vezanim uz PGD je malo iluzorno, a s pravnog stajališta, čini mi se i uzaludno. Naime, jedna od bitnih značajki sudske presude je ta je ona provediva. Tako se mora i postaviti tužbeni zahtjev, inače će ga sud odbaciti.
Na žalost, to bi kod nas bilo kao tražiti od suda da utvrdi moje pravo da kupim nekretninu na mjesecu - teoretski ne postoji zakonska zapreka, ali takvo utvrđenje svejedno nije provedivo :Smile: .
Pozdrav od praške pgd pacjentice!

----------


## pino

Ja ne vjerujem da predimplantacijska dijagnoza (PID) nije provediva u Hrvatskoj. Provediva je, ali se ne radi, u tome je stvar. Nije to bogznakako komplicirana tehnika, jednom kad se naruce prave genetske probe. 

Njemacki zakon o zastiti embrija nije uopce spominjao predimplantacijsku dijagnozu. Svi koji su ga procitali, podrazumijevali su da se misli da je u duhu zakona zabraniti PID. Trebalo je da jedan hrabri njemacki lijecnik ustane protiv kolektivne politicke gluposti, prijavi sam sebe na sud zbog provodjenja predimplantacijske dijagnoze, i gura taj sudski proces po kojem je mogao zavrsiti u zatvoru. Eto, to treba hrvatskoj - HRABRI LIJECNIK koji ce reci jasno i glasno "to sto ste napravili hrvatskim zenama je nehumano". Ali to jedan Simunic nema hrabrosti reci. I dok lijecnici u Hrvatskoj ne kazu "ovaj zakon ne valja" - dotle ce taj zakon i ostati.

----------


## beilana

mi smo na savjetovanju pitali tetu jel se to kod nas može, i da, može, ali ako ima velikih šansa za nekom genetskom bolesti, al kaže da takvi parovi koji imaju velike predispozicije da ima dijete bude bolesno, u pravilu ni nejdu u postupak, ne da ima je zabranjeno, nego ne žele

----------


## Jelena

*beilana*, je l to na pravnom savjetovalištu?
Ja u to ne vjerujem da parovi ne žele! Analogno Njemačkoj, očekivala bih par desetaka godišnje (tamo je par stotina parova, a nas je cca 20 puta manje), ali nisam nikada čula da se kod nas radi. Znam za jedan par s foruma kojem je savjetovano da probaju u Mariboru s PGD. Na žalost tamo nije išlo baš idealno sa stimulacijom, tako da je prekinut postupak i oni, koliko znam, pokušavaju kod nas, jer nemaju toliko novaca da ponavljaju postupke vani, ali PGD im se ne nudi, a ozbiljan su kandidat.

Suludo je pokušati oploditi 3 js i onda raditi PGD. Ovaj liječnik kojeg spominjemo pino i ja je u tom slučaju, ako se dobro sjećam, raspolagao s 11 embrija. Znači da je žena imala barem 15 js ispunktiranih. Logičnije mi je da se zbog čuvenog ograničenja od 3 js ne radi PGD. 

patuljchica, tvoja trudnoća zbilja nadahnjuje  :Heart:  Koliko ste ono vi imali embrija? Isto puno, zar ne? I samo jedan dobar.

----------


## beilana

da, na pravnom savjetovanju. i vjerojatno ak si dovoljno uporan i imaš nešt  novaca za djelit trebalo bi to biti moguče, iako je nama teta rekla da se to kod nas radi

----------


## patuljchica

Mi smo imali 25 jajnih stanica, 18 zametaka, 3. dan na njih 12 "najobećavajućih" rađen je PGD, 10 ih je nosilo našu translokaciju, a jedan je imao jednu od "standardnih" kromosomskih malformacija (nije nam rečeno koju - rađen je standardni biokemijski probir koji se inače radi u 12 tjednu trudnoće). Samoj jedan kromosomski zdravi i morfološki savršen embrij vraćen je mami. Željela bi samo naglasiti da se u našem slučaju ne radi o pitanju prenošenja genetski nasljednih bolesti na bebu, već da se muževa balansirana translokacija kod zametka pretvara u nebalansiranu, pa takav zametak nije sposoban za život i prestaje se pravilno razvijati u ranoj fazi trudnoće.
Ova priča da parovi koji imaju veliku mogućnost da im dijete bude bolesno ne idu u postupak je glupost. Niko ti to ne savjetuje na taj način! Nama su šanse bile toliko male da nam genetičar uopće nije znao reći koji su omjeri - rečeno nam je samo - imate šanse za zdravo dijete - pokušavajte i dalje.  :Sad:  Mi (poglavito ja) više nismo imali ni fizičke ni emotivne snage "pokušavati na slijepo" pa smo se odlučili za Prag. Tako su nam i više MPO-ovaca u HR savjetovali. 
I da, stoji da nitko u HR ne radi PGD/PID, ali mislim da su to zahjtevi tržišta - oprema je užasno skupa, stručnog osoblja nema (PGD obavljaju genetičari a ne MPO doktori niti embriolozi), a pacijenata sa ovakvim problemom je ipak relativno malo. Inače, izrada proba (ili sonda kako ih zovu u Češkoj) za našu translokaciju koštala je 640 €, a kombinacija je bezbroj, pa nije baš da je problem rješen ako nabaviš kvalitetne probe - treba uvijek imati ove "standardne", ali svai par je svoja priča...
Svakome tko ikako može financijski to izgurati, a ima med. indikacija za PGD/PID, od srca savjetujem da se prestane boriti s vjetrenjačama u domovini i spakira kofere za Prag!

----------


## JelTom

Draga Patuljchice, pliz se javi. Izgubili smo dijete u četvrtom mjeseu nakon šest dana- genetika. Čitam o Pragu, pa me milijun stvari zanima.... veliki pozdrav

----------

